# trying to build a canopy



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

kinda need some help, i am not that good with wood working, need alittle of advice on building a canopy for my 54 gallon flat back hex aquarium, is there anything special i need to do i looked for plans but found nothen for this type of tank any help would be appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I say measure and draw your plans out.Then do some cuts and before nailing see how it will fit together.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks bev, i cut a peice of card board out and laid in on the oak sheet i have, i got that part, its the peices that attach to the lid that actually that have the angels on it to get them right is what messes me up, im not a good wood worker just good with horses lol i might just have to buy some extra peices adn cut until i get it right


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

In this case a bevel gauge is your best friend. Measure the bevel and set the saw to it. 
You could use a protractor to get the total angle and split that in two. You could also lay the wood you are using for the sides right up on the tanks and measure from that. That's what I would do for a down and dirty good looking top.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree,with George.A bevel guage will help.Im not good at wood working either.My husband does that stuff,I just watch,lol


On the horses,I wish you could come up here and rescue the horses at the neighbors.Hes got five in a muddy cesspool,no food save for a single bale of hay once a week,shoed and no ferrier for over a year.

But thats another rant,lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bev cracks me up.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you just stand and watch Bev, sounds like my girl, thats what she does, she sat in a chair and watched me sand and stain the stand and canopy on the 90 gallon and said dang we did a good job on it didnt WE lol more like i did a good job, im gonna go find what i need this weekend and get supplies and probley start in a week on it thanks for the help everone


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

on the horses Bev, if i was cloaser i would come in a heart beat and get them, what you can do is call police and they will send someone out with a vet to look at them and he can get a fine and the horses taken away and somplace good for them


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info,Rob.

Hey I do more than watch.We used to remodel homes for a realtor.Jesse Nash,lol.(mentioned his name as he is from KY)Dont underestimate me,lol.

So where are the pics of the build so far?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that cool i know the name, jesse and jimmy nash, they have a big operation up here, and really good, i wish you was still up here, we are looking at a 1910 6k sq ft house with 50 acres and 45 stall barn tomorrow to buy, it needs alot of work, gotta find a good contractor to do the work

havent got anything started yet, other than cuting a peice of card board for a diagram to kinda build buy so far as a cheater instead of comming in and out all the time


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> that cool i know the name, jesse and jimmy nash, they have a big operation up here, and really good, i wish you was still up here, we are looking at a 1910 6k sq ft house with 50 acres and 45 stall barn tomorrow to buy, it needs alot of work, gotta find a good contractor to do the work
> 
> havent got anything started yet, other than cuting a peice of card board for a diagram to kinda build buy so far as a cheater instead of comming in and out all the time


If you buy the property have the contractor build your canopy and you finish it!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> kinda need some help, i am not that good with wood working, need alittle of advice on building a canopy for my 54 gallon flat back hex aquarium, is there anything special i need to do i looked for plans but found nothen for this type of tank any help would be appreciated thanks in advance


What are these things you call "plans"?


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

You could always buy a cheap little miter box from lowes or home depot they come with premade slits for a hand saw to fit into for specific angles the cheap plastic ones just come in 90 and 45 degree angles. so you should be good i think you need a 45 degree angle. then you could simply make a skeleton out of 1by1's then just cut your oak sheets to fit and nail them on, and if you wanted to make it real fancy you could make the front piece of oak board hinged so you wouldn't have to take the hood off to get inside.
here's a really horrible rendition of the skeleton I was talking about.












This would be how it would rest on your tank if you're wondering, the skeleton would sit on top of the tank, and you would leave your oak board to overhang a little to keep it tightly on. you could get some cheap trim and put it around the bottom to finish it off nicely to.


----------

